# CRU Kafe



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

My first thread started in here, please be gentle.









My folks returned from the Ideal Home Exhibition yesterday, got the beans below as a present:

https://www.crukafe.co.uk/products/light-roast

Any opinions?

I'm aware that their core business is capsule based, but would their beans stand up to this forum's high standard?

I'm a bit sceptical as there's no roast date on the bag & it says 'produced by Paska 'SRL for CRU Kafe.

Thanks.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm out at "Contaldo"









Seriously, try them, you have them so you may as well give them a go. If too tricky for espresso stick them in a French press.

If they're light, I'd probably try longer shots than ristrettos.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Gennaro Contaldo? Random typo for them to make.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is there a difference between a cortado and a macchiato?

Other than their effect on dfk's keyboard obviously.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

NickdeBug said:


> Is there a difference between a cortado and a macchiato?
> 
> Other than their effect on dfk's keyboard obviously.


Old school definition

or Starbucks .....

Old school - macchiato a drink should be marked with milk

Cortado a mix of 1:1 ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I had the misfortunate of experiencing a Starbucks macchiato whilst visiting a colleague at Penn State University last year.

I was slightly shocked to be handed a huge great big cup and even more so to find that it tasted like sweet caramel. Still, probably not as shocked as the lady that served it to me was when I dumped it in the bin by the counter.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> I had the misfortunate of experiencing a Starbucks macchiato whilst visiting a colleague at Penn State University last year.
> 
> I was slightly shocked to be handed a huge great big cup and even more so to find that it tasted like sweet caramel. Still, probably not as shocked as the lady that served it to me was when I dumped it in the bin by the counter.


I had the exact same experience a few years back. Revolting.


----------



## scottomus (Aug 13, 2014)

Isn't there a espresso macchiato and a latte macchiato ? Because the one I serve is literally just ESPRSSO and a hit of milk. As opposed to Starbucks contrapment


----------

